# What Should I Get?



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

On the lookout for a new purchase. I have a few criteria but haven't picked an actual watch yet so looking for some opinions:


Digital and analogue display
Smart enough to wear with a suit to work
Alarm function
Stopwatch function
Backlight and/or decent lume on hands
Cost up to about Â£70
I'm sure there are plenty of options available but specific knowledge of a particular model would be useful.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> On the lookout for a new purchase. I have a few criteria but haven't picked an actual watch yet so looking for some opinions:
> 
> 
> Digital and analogue display
> ...


There's this

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/info_1_741.html

Or any number of Casio's if you think they are smart enough

Toby


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Swatch? any one of their hundreds of models. During the summer I was in Barcelona, they do seem the watch of choice for loads of people.

Paul D


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Would he struggle to get Citizen or Seikos for that price? I have seen plenty of models at higher prices but about the only analogue/digital type under 70 i've seen are the citizen JM5420 versions and I don't know what the digital screen can show.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

If you need a solid and reliable watch that includes the features you have listed, then you could take a closer look at Timex







( yeah I know, there he goes on again about those Timex's...







). Seriously though, any of the ones pictured here will cost way below Â£70, - it will leave you with enough cash left over to get a nice leather band to go with it, if you want a change




































Good luck, and let us know what you decide to get!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I much prefered the vintage ones Knut


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I much prefered the vintage ones Knut


I agree







But they would surely be more than Â£70 









I remember those well - I think your first post one the "new" Timex Forum were those two - excellent looking watches, and hard to come by in what looks to be pristine condition









Knut


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I much prefered the vintage ones Knut


Wow, they bring back memories! I remember looking in the catalogues at those when my Mum asked me if I wanted a new watch for Christmas. It must have been about 1983 or 84.

Andrew.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far guys. I do quite like the look of the last Timex on Knut's post, not had a look at the Swatch's yet but I know there are loads of them.

Keep the ideas coming.

Matt


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys. I do quite like the look of the last Timex on Knut's post, not had a look at the Swatch's yet but I know there are loads of them.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming.
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt...

Well Roy is selling a Citizen pro worldtimer for Â£59 whish seems a really good price. However if you could stretch the budget a bit, say to Â£100, you would find a much larger choice.

Rob


----------

